
The Logic of Political Survival (2002) [pdf] - Pharmakon
https://projects.iq.harvard.edu/files/gov2126/files/bueno_mesquita_2003_logic.pdf
======
rilindo
These are the same authors who then wrote the Dictator's handbook:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dictator%27s_Handbook](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dictator%27s_Handbook)

CPG Grey has a summary of the book:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rStL7niR7gs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rStL7niR7gs)

~~~
anitil
That video haunts me. Well worth a watch

